# Hello All



## Bill Dittman (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello.  I'm Bill Dittman.  I'm with Combat Hapkido.  Live in North Georgia about 60 miles north of Atlanta.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 7, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Are you with GM Pelligrini's organization or another one?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Bill and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Bill.  Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to the group.


AoG


----------



## Drac (Jun 7, 2007)

Greetings Bill and Welcome to MT...Bill is an outstanding instructor of Combat Hapkido and was been with GM Pellegrini since the beginning..Bill also honored Father Greek and myself my flying up to Cleveland and attending out Combat Hapkido seminar..


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2007)

Any friend of Drac is now a friend of mine welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## Hawke (Jun 7, 2007)

Greetings Bill,

Welcome to MT.  Check out the Horror stories section.  

The Magician's Martial Art is a fun read.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12298 

The Cosmic Fighting is another good one.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31010

Cheers!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jitsu (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bill.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 8, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Any friend of Drac is now a friend of mine welcome and enjoy your stay



Ditto. Welcome to MT!


----------



## Rabu (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice to see people who perform Hapkido anywhere!

Welcome aboard!

Rob


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bill, welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Tames D (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Jun 9, 2007)

Roxy told me to send you hugs and kisses..


----------



## Father Greek (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome my dear friend Bill! You left Cleveland so fast I did not get a chance to say Thank You for coming. We all enjoyed your visit and wish you had more time. See you in Lexington!


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

Father Greek said:


> See you in Lexington!


 
Ditto!!!!


----------



## Callandor (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello, Bill. Welcome to MT and happy posting.


----------

